# Problem installing mysqli



## Yettie (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello board, I have problem installing mysqli

See: http://pastebin.com/6qLJBJmS

Is there any help on this ?
What can I do to solve this problem ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

What version of mysql do you have installed? Use either 5.0.x or 5.1.x but not 5.5.x.


----------



## Yettie (Dec 20, 2010)

```
php5-5.3.3_2        PHP Scripting Language
php5-ctype-5.3.3_2  The ctype shared extension for php
php5-dba-5.3.3_2    The dba shared extension for php
php5-dom-5.3.3_2    The dom shared extension for php
php5-extensions-1.4 A "meta-port" to install PHP extensions
php5-filter-5.3.3_2 The filter shared extension for php
php5-gd-5.3.3_2     The gd shared extension for php
php5-hash-5.3.3_2   The hash shared extension for php
php5-iconv-5.3.3_2  The iconv shared extension for php
php5-json-5.3.3_2   The json shared extension for php
php5-mysql-5.3.3_2  The mysql shared extension for php
php5-pdo-5.3.3_2    The pdo shared extension for php
php5-posix-5.3.3_2  The posix shared extension for php
php5-session-5.3.3_2 The session shared extension for php
php5-simplexml-5.3.3_2 The simplexml shared extension for php
php5-tidy-5.3.3_2   The tidy shared extension for php
php5-tokenizer-5.3.3_2 The tokenizer shared extension for php
php5-xml-5.3.3_2    The xml shared extension for php
php5-xmlreader-5.3.3_2 The xmlreader shared extension for php
php5-xmlwriter-5.3.3_2 The xmlwriter shared extension for php
php5-xsl-5.3.3_2    The xsl shared extension for php
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
```


----------



## Yettie (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry, but I have mysql 5.5 installed


```
mysql-client-5.5.7  Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.5.7  Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

Use 5.0.x or 5.1.x instead.


----------



## Yettie (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't it's running. Any other help available ?


----------



## Yettie (Dec 20, 2010)

after portsnap fetch, portsnap update and make reinstall in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions there is another problem:


```
===>  Installing for php5-extensions-1.4
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ctype.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/dom.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/filter.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/hash.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/iconv.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/json.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysql.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysqli.so - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysqli.so in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli
===>  Building for php5-mysqli-5.3.4
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.4/ext/mysqli
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5-extensions.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2010)

Yettie, please format your posts.


----------



## Yettie (Dec 21, 2010)

```
cp ./.libs/mysqli.so /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.4/ext/mysqli/modules/mysqli.so
cp ./.libs/mysqli.lai /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.4/ext/mysqli/modules/mysqli.la
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Libraries have been installed in:
   /usr/ports/databases/php5-mysqli/work/php-5.3.4/ext/mysqli/modules
If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_LIBRARY_PATH' environment variable
     during execution
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_RUN_PATH' environment variable
     during linking
   - use the `-Wl,--rpath -Wl,LIBDIR' linker flag
See any operating system documentation about shared libraries for
more information, such as the ld(1) and ld.so(8) manual pages.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test'.
zombie# make install clean
===>  Installing for php5-mysqli-5.3.4
===>   php5-mysqli-5.3.4 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/php5-mysqli already installed
===>   Registering installation for php5-mysqli-5.3.4
****************************************************************************

The following line has been added to your /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini
configuration file to automatically load the installed extension:

extension=mysqli.so

****************************************************************************
```

After a few *mv* and *cp* I just deleted the work directory and tried to *make* and it fetched the package and installed ???


----------

